# Any tips on getting the creases out of your pond liner ?



## N0z

Hey people is there any tips you could give me on getting the creases out of pond liner when starting a new pond ? if you could id like that 



Thanks!


----------



## petlovingfreak

maybe a heat gun?


----------



## Revolution1221

petlovingfreak said:


> maybe a heat gun?


pond liners usually have glued seems dont they? i think mine is that way so it could ruin it.


----------



## BV77

I'm probably not a good one to answer this one, never having had or been near many ponds. ( not many outdoor ponds in Alaska ) But my guess is that once it's laid out, and filled, eventually the weight of the water will settle out the creases.


----------



## Revolution1221

BV77 said:


> I'm probably not a good one to answer this one, never having had or been near many ponds. ( not many outdoor ponds in Alaska ) But my guess is that once it's laid out, and filled, eventually the weight of the water will settle out the creases.


well yes and no they kind of just force them over to one side but dont flatten out. but they become less noticeable. the problem is the linners are square so making a round deep pond creates a lot of wrinkles. but if you have the space you can start it shallow on all sides and let it gradually slope down to the deep part in the middle. a lot of places will cover the liner itself with big rocks. in my situation i have a narrow spot to work with so mine has to basically drop straight down which sucks but i make the best of it.


----------



## petlovingfreak

ah, I have no idea, just a thought.


----------



## N0z

Thanks for the info and just to let everyone know this pond is going to be a rectangle not a circle , the corners are the worst part for creasing as i found out with my previous pond.


----------



## Revolution1221

N0z said:


> Thanks for the info and just to let everyone know this pond is going to be a rectangle not a circle , the corners are the worst part for creasing as i found out with my previous pond.


yeah mine is essentially a rectangle to with rounded corners the best thing to do is kinda try to round out the corners as much as possible when you build the pond this will help reduce that. lol its either that or you higher a professional company to do a spray on pond liner but that is a lot lot lot of money but man do they look good. check this out this is a company by me that does it. their drainage and filter systems are so nice. http://www.koiacres.com/polyurea.html


----------



## N0z

Revolution1221 said:


> yeah mine is essentially a rectangle to with rounded corners the best thing to do is kinda try to round out the corners as much as possible when you build the pond this will help reduce that. lol its either that or you higher a professional company to do a spray on pond liner but that is a lot lot lot of money but man do they look good. check this out this is a company by me that does it. their drainage and filter systems are so nice. http://www.koiacres.com/polyurea.html


Spray on pond liner ? THATS SO AWESOME, dam who ever thought of that is a awesome guy


----------



## BV77

careful....gotta be politically correct......it may have been a woman's idea.


----------



## Revolution1221

BV77 said:


> careful....gotta be politically correct......it may have been a woman's idea.


lol


----------



## N0z

BV77 said:


> careful....gotta be politically correct......it may have been a woman's idea.


lol


----------



## TYoung85

you could take a toilet bowl plunger and work the wrinkles towards the walls. its easier to do when its hot outside, the liner will be more maleable (sp) then.


----------

